# Need a floating dehooker



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You might try E-Bay since lots of odd stuff ends up there. I like the Arc De-hooker and it's long out of business - but I can usually find one on E-Bay... You have to check in periodically (once a week, once every few days...). It might not be there today - but you might find one next week or next month... 

Good luck, I often find I need something that nobody's making any more - must be getting old...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> You might try E-Bay since lots of odd stuff ends up there. I like the Arc De-hooker and it's long out of business - but I can usually find one on E-Bay... You have to check in periodically (once a week, once every few days...). It might not be there today - but you might find one next week or next month...
> 
> Good luck, I often find I need something that nobody's making any more - must be getting old...


And Bob for the win - there is a Berkely Dehooker on eBay for less than $10 including shipping!


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

I made mine out of stiff wire ie coat hanger went I was a kid. Worked for me may be you too!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@tailchaser16 
check out Amazon $7.50, shipping free if a prime member
Hope this helps

https://www.amazon.com/Berkley-BTDH...pID=21P84SKZ44L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wasn't thrilled with the ARC de hooker for catfish and circle hooks.

Thank Native Bone. That'll work!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

tailchaser16 said:


> Wasn't thrilled with the ARC de hooker for catfish and circle hooks.
> 
> Thank Native Bone. That'll work!


Nothing beats boga grips for catfish and circle hooks. 

Clip over the line
Pull it down to the hook
Give her a good flip and off they come. My buddy showed me that years ago and it’s the bees knees.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Its a shame they don't make x tools anymore. I still have a pair of pliers and they went missing last year and I flipped out looking everywhere for them. Finally found them stashed in a bag and I was very relieved.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I always have made my own. Easy to do. Make the hook part out of a stainless steel welding rod then epoxy it into a cork fore grip and your done.. It floats and works perfectly.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I may have an old x-tools one, the green handle, laying around the garage somewhere, never used it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Krash,
Let me know. I'll buy it. Otherwise, maybe Flatsbroke can make me one!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hear this one is available for the right price...


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Zika said:


> Hear this one is available for the right price...
> 
> View attachment 36490


thats some funny chit LMFO


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

tailchaser16 said:


> Krash,
> Let me know. I'll buy it. Otherwise, maybe Flatsbroke can make me one!


Kicked some stuff around the garage today and look what fell out, is this the one, a small bit of corrosion on the tip, but hardly or never used.
tc16, you in Ft. Lauderdale area ?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah man.....sent you a private message


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Zika said:


> Hear this one is available for the right price...
> 
> View attachment 36490


I want my hookers to sink to the bottom, not float


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

tailchaser16 said:


> Yeah man.....sent you a private message


Replied. with phone #


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I buy these little Sabiki de-hookers for about $2. They actually make perfect little de-hookers for fly, jigs, and regular single hooks under 3/0. You can find them in most tackle shops. Probably one of my most handy tools I carry. Small enough to keep in my pocket or hand it on the boat somewhere.










The bad.... They sink! The good.... They are smaller than the larger de-hookers that float. So, if you accidentally drop it in the water, who cares, it's only $2! I keep several in the boat with me so I have a backup or let the other guy keep it in his pocket to use. If he happens to take it, who cares, it's only $2 and I would want him to have one anyways! It's small and compact, which is nice cause I can keep it in my little pack I wade with, that can carry a few fly boxes and some basic tools and leader materials.

This pic is true to size!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I want my hookers to sink to the bottom, not float


Dude that’s too much


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude that’s too much


Idk I was expecting more dead hooker jokes. I mean de-hooker.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> Idk I was expecting more dead hooker jokes. I mean de-hooker.


Me too...dude found one so let’s go crazy...


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Someone noted using a Boga or similar with the flip trick. Same trick works with the Arc style particularly useful with circle hooks. We keep a small float on ours.


----------

